
Why I'm building a new async runtime - kasbah
https://stjepang.github.io/2020/04/03/why-im-building-a-new-async-runtime.html
======
sdegutis
On the note of runtimes that are “outside the boxes” of tokio and async-std, I
found a really cool generator lib [0] for Rust that uses async/await (and has
macro API to hide this if you want) but implements an extremely simple runtime
that just implements the semantics of generators. I thought it was absolutely
genius and underrated.

[0] [https://lib.rs/crates/genawaiter](https://lib.rs/crates/genawaiter)

------
Ericson2314
Well that was a tease. I suppose the title didn't actual promise me I could
read some code, though.

------
animalnewbie
I wonder how it would be if Rust, like Scala came with a very basic executor?
For me external crates no matter how popular, seem a no-go because of them
constantly changing.

~~~
tym0
If my memory serves right, there is one in std but it's too simple for most
use cases.

~~~
majewsky
No. As of now, std does not contain any executors. Only the minimal machinery
that the compiler needs to know about in order to translate async code into
structs implementing the Future trait.

I think we will see an executor in std at some point, but seeing how executor
design is still an ongoing area of research, it's really good that they didn't
include an executor in std prematurely.

